# legio reaper-chaos titans



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

loyalists please dont post on this 
M'khand, forgeworld of the Imperium, manufactering world of the Adeptus Mechanicus, vital world in Segmentum Pacificus, and most importantly a bastion of the Legio Destructor; now this world is under the assault of traitors. Vile heretics who turned their backs on their oaths to the Emperor and the Imperium, be they fresh converts or enemies for untold years. Forces of the Dark Mechanicus and cultist groups do battle with skitarii armies and imperial guard regiments, but the real battle for M'khand is not fought by these forces. It is instead fought on an entirely different battlefield with entirely different armies: titans.

Worse than just the forces of chaos are the titans who fight with them, warped monster versions of their Imperial counterparts; titans of the Flaming Skull legion. However, the great enemy is not the only one with such forces, for M'khand is a bastion of legio Destructor, with an entire detachment based on the world. Led by Grand Master Gideon Aster, the machines of Legio Destructor march out to stop their hated enemies of the Flaming Skull, especially those who lead the traitor engines.

chaos titans-
vita rapio, banelord (darkreever)
cruer peto, raveger (flerden)
messor of styx, banelord (blackapostlevilhelm)
feerer align, ravager (fumble tumble)
cruor hound, feral (npc)
flamma of bellum, feral (npc)
cruor lupus, feral (npc)
ferox, ravager (npc)
messor, ravager (npc)
abominer, ravager (npc)

As battles rage across the planet, the fiercest of fighting is taking place at Impluvium, the largest forge. The traitor forces here are being led by a vanguard of ten engines from the Flaming Skulls under the command of the vile machine Vita Rapio. What defences remain in Impluvium are like twigs in the way of a tidal wave; what little they can do is not enough as the fighting for the forge rages on. Worse yet, with the destruction of most of the defences, the reactor's powering Impluvium are open for attack; and if they go, the forge will be lost for good.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Daemon-Princeps Hades Erebusa made a hissing noise as the Messor of Styx knocked a building out of the way. He had already killed two warhounds and numerous tanks but he was not satisfied yet. He opened a channel to the Vito Rapio and blurted in scrap code, _Lord the Messor is close to the reactors that are powering the forge, yet I am also close to a large number of artillery, I am making my way to the reactors._ The huge banelord titan, The Messor of Styx roared as one of its huge feet landed on a chimera tranport. He let loose a titanic hornblast from the Messor and smashed another building out of the way with its huge power mace.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Daemon-princeps Frtes'kwoa saw that the Messor of Styx was making a good effort of destroying the city by it self. Frets'kwoa opend a channel to Vita rapio.
''What is your command my lord'' Att the same time his titan Cruer peto fired att some leman russes with the laser blaster. He then opend a channel to the Messor of Styx.
''Are you going to destroy that artilery or should i destroy them?''


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades had a strong dislike for many of the other titans in their legion now. They had turned into hotheads and that had gotten many good machines destroyed by the lapdogs of the false-emperor. Daemon-princeps Frtes'kwoa was one of the very few he still liked, _"You can take the artillery. I want the reactors, with them gone the forge is ours and this world is one step closer to chaos."_ The Messor strode toward the housing of the reactors, the resistance getting larger as it made its way through the city. The Messor's sensors caught a temple to the Emperor-Omnissiah ten strides in front of them and Hades made a small detour to take out this focal point. One of his moderati blurted, _"Lord there are life forms within the temple, the plasma cannon is ready to fire."_ He smiled as the Messor obeyed his command and smashed the roof in with its mace before blasting the whole temple with its plasma cannon. Others might think it a waste but he knew that that sight would terrorize all those who got wind of it. The Messor began its slow stride back toward the reactors.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Frtes'kwoa laughed as he saw what Hades was doing.
''Are the weapons ready to destoy that artilery position?'' He asked his moderatis.
''They are preapered to destoy the enemy'' answered one of his moderatis. Frtes'kwoa looked att the artilery for a few seconds before Cruer Petos laser blaster and vulcan mega bolter opend fire at his command.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Opening a channel to all the engines under his command, Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's face contorted into what might have been a smile back when he was human, row upon row of razor-sharp teeth glistening in the red interior lights of Vita Rapio. _"Ignore the reactor's Hades; we can't afford to lose Ferox, Abominor, and Messor of Styx if they go."_ His voice came out like gravel before he had to switch attention to a refinery tower, _Vita Rapio's_ tail whiping around and destroying the base.

_"Engage what defenses are left and make ready to break off, the underlings will finish the job; this forge is ours and we will need to march on the next one soon enough."_ Gar-Vikter'kuleyth finished before something tugged at the back of his mind. _Vita Rapio_ sensed something was amiss, but what neither of them knew. Before closing the channel to the other engines, he gave out one last order. _"Cruer Peto, take Cruor Hound, Flamma of Bellum, and Cruor Lupus and patrol the outskirts of the forge. Something does not feel right and I don't want to be caught in a trap we should have seen."_

Ipluvium was on the brink of falling, the greatest of M'khand's forges would be their's. Already other forges were being captured as well; they had landed with twenty engines and split into three groups, two of five and one of ten, so that they could capture three forges at once and cripple the mechanicum's forces as fast as possible. From here, it was just a matter of laying waste to several more before they broke the back of these loyalist dogs.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Frtes'kwoa heard Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's command. He then oppened a channel with Cruor Hound, Flamma of Bellum and Cruor Lupus.
''You heard Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's command so move out.''
Frets'kwoa wondered why Gar-Viktor'kuleyth had sent him to scout but he did not question the command.
''Report anything thats not normal.'' he said to the other titans that followed him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_"Indeed lord." _said Hades as he stopped the Messor in its tracks. It was the farthest one ahead at the moment and he realized his miscalculations and started to turn back when the Messor caught something on its auspex. He stopped and listened. Something was amiss in the buildings ahead but he wasnt around because he had made stupid decisions like going after shadows on his own. The Messor let out a low growl that sounded like a deep rumble as it searched for the shadow again before setting off back toward Vita Rapio and the others. The Messor caught the shadow again but pressed on until it passed the Peto, Hound, Bellum and Lupus. _"Lord the Messor caught something on the long range auspex but we were unable to confirm anything."_ The Messor let out another growl of discontent.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

update-the messor of styx rocked slightly as the power of two warhounds opened up on it, the dues ex mechina and the lupus fired once more before turning and running. 
it is entirly up to you how you guys react weather you will give chase or leave it.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Frets'Kwoa saw that the Messor was hit twice, he quickly opened a channel to the Messor.
''Hades, did you take any damage, and are you going to chase them?'' he asked kalmly while he followed the warhounds with his eyes.
''I don't think those were alone'' He then started to look for other titans but could not spot more titans.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:Ok guys i am going to be gone the next two days and away from a computer. i am going to pm darkreever and see if he can take control of the Messor until i return. 

The Messor of Styx rocked a little as the loyalist warhounds took some potshots at it. No damage was done and the Messor growled as the two warhounds took off into the city. It would be foolish for him to attempt to catch them, they were faster than the Messor and more manueverable, even though he could most likely kill each them in one hit. "No damage was done, it would be foolish for me to follow alone. The ferals can go after them." he blurted in scrapcode to the rest of the chaos legion.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's expression changed as Hades opened a general transmission and the slaved crew member's moaning informed that something had attacked the _Messor of Styx_. Growls from the daemon-slave operating the scanning array of _Vita Rapio_ indicated the appearence of two warhound class titans.

Scannings told Gar-Viktor volumes; _Dues Ex Mechina_ and _Lupus_, both of Legio Destructor. "So, our old enemies are on M'khand." He growled through to the others. _"All units, disengage and form up."_ The order came without thought, but pulses from _Vita Rapio_ put a smile back upon Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's inhuman face. _"Form up and prepare to engage the warhounds; two of them and ten of us, let us find out who the gods favour this battle."


_At once, the targeting matrix's of the _Messor of Styx_ disengaged their locks on the defences of the forge and the second Banelord turned to form up with the others. A chuckle echoed throughout the command section of the war engine before Hades opened a channel to the _Vita Rapio_ as he to learned of the identity of the attacking warhounds._ "Your will be done lord; you are to generous, risking not claiming more of Destructor's forces for yourself."_


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Frest'Kwoa started to laugh as he heard Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's command. He started to move Cruor Peto towards the formation. He then open a channel to Vita Rapio.
''Commander i am with you, lets add some more kills to our kill list.''


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Messor of Styx strode in formation with the rest of the chaos titans, its ancient targeting systems searching for any hint of the warhounds. The Messor let out another roar that sounded like a deep rumble, and Hades could feel its pent up energy. It was most definately the most vocal and temperamental of all the engines and it needed the skill of a truly great princeps to reign it in, which is why he was still alive. As far as he knew the Messor's previous princeps before Hades had taken it before the heresy had died quite quickly and having a short career. Well now he commanded the huge titan and the bond they had was almost symbiotic they knew each other so well. Shields were up, weapons were all online, and the Messor was following their feral vanguard closely, even if it did want to increase its speed at some points. 

Hades could feel the fear of the people that were cowering before the mighty chaos titans. Truth be told he was surprised any were still living at all, let alone watching this march. He sucked up the fear and let the pleasure run through him and the Messor which shuddered in pleasure. His deep laugh resounded across the command center as he wondered what the rats thought of the Messor, a titanic metal monster, painted pitch black, bone trimming, skull face, and flames leaping across its limbs and its huge banner full of trophies and victories hanging between its mammoth legs. Not only this but it was hooting now, almost a happy or joyous noise in Hades mind for he knew that his engine was happy to finally have a true battle, but to the rats beneath it most likely sounded like a warhorn. He smiled as he thought of the engines he would kill utterly.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

update
as the loyalist scum fall back from the armoured shells of the traitor titans their princeps are make a choice, march out into the chaos of war and hunt down the two warhounds, you are now leaving the forge in a attempt to destroy the pair of loyalists and secure the area, ensuring no more attacks will take place.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(OOC: Alright this is getting ridiculous; dark angel if your not going to give us an update that will actually allow us to do something then I will. I've been reminding you for days that we can't do anything without an update, and when you finally give us one its worthless.)

As _Vita Rapio_ and the others left the mainstay of the forge, the screams of the daemon-slave reported multiple enemy signatures in the distance: more of Destructor. As expected, those sent to save this forge were more than just a mere two warhounds; two warlords, four reavers, and four warhounds, though not much of a challange, was far better. 

With their enemy before them; Gar-Viktor knew that it was no longer time to sit in his command pulpit and give orders to the _Vita Rapio_, now was time to become one so that the killing could be done proper.

In an instant, the cables that ran down the length of Gar-Viktor's body burned before the daemon princeps and titan became as one. No longer were they _Vita Rapio_ and Gar-Viktor'kuleyth, instead now machine and master were one. _Gar-Vita Rapio'kuleyth_ opened a transmission to the nine other engines; the daemon princeps gravel voice mixed with static. _"The gods do well to favour us this day. Ten of Destructor have come for the slaughter. Cruer Peto, take the ferals and Feerer Align and engage their weaker units. Messor of Styx, form up with Abominor and Ferox and cut off the Cruor Falx. Isolate and destroy their leaders and the rest will crumble."_

As they cut the line, _Gar-Vita_ knowing its commands would be done; a new line was opened to the _Messor_ even as the daemon Banelord's targeting systems locked onto the _Lupus_. _"Messor, your with us. We will draw the Cruentus Unus in, you move in and cripple from the flank or rear."_ The blast of scrapcode that was returned was enough to tell them that this order would be carried out no matter what. Without pause from its stride, _Gar-Vita_ fired with the mouth mounted plasma blastgun and arm Volcano cannon; the warhound would not be able to dodge both weapons, and should the volcano cannon miss, the damage wrought would more than likely see to the machines end anyway.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: thanks darkreever. that update was more helpful

Hades responded to his lord's command with a quick burst of scrapcode and the Messor of Styx shouted a large hornblast in excitement. Now is when he could allow himself and the Messor of Styx to become one, the feeling of the connection made him almost pass out from pleasure, the Messor welcomed him like a brother welcoming his other sibling. The Abominor and the Ferox raced at its sides as the Messor of Styx quickly made its way toward the Cruor Falx, hooting in pleasure as it went. The two Ravagers made it into weapons range first and began firing at the Cruor to hastle it from all angles while it slowly tried to respond. Hades made his way toward a large smoke bank so he could use it hide his approach from the Cruor, he marched through the smoke to come out on the Cruor's right flank and fired his double turbo-lasers and plasma cannon at the enemy warlord. The shots were not meant to be too damaging although that would be nice, they were meant to surprise it and cause confusion while the Messor closed in to use its power mace for the kill. The Messor of Styx roared, sounding like an angry thunder god bellowing in anger, as it raced toward the Cruor Falx, its mace raised ready to strike and missiles flying out of its hellstrike missile launcher hitting the Cruor Falx on its right flank.

The loyalist titan was now backing up in an effort to give itself room from the three engines now attacking it. The Abominor and Ferox still harried it from the sides and the Messor of Styx was now only a few strides away from closing into close combat range, its double turbo-lasers still firing.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Cruor Falx's fire hit the Messor square in the chest causing its shields to flicker a little before coming back online. The hit slowed the Messor greatly and caused its plasma cannon and hellstrike missile launcher to go offline but Hades pushed his engine to the limit to close the gap between the two engines. The Messor of Styx came down on the Cruor Falx and swung its power mace, hitting the loyalist engine in the right arm right above the joint where it connected to the shoulder. This was his first target, to disarm the enemy titan first then pick it apart while it had no defenses. The arm sparked and went limp but the Cruor's princeps was no lightweight and swung its arm at the Messor that took the hit on its volcano cannon causing it to go offline. Hades swore as his only two weapons online now were the double turbo-lasers and the power mace, no matter though he was close in now and the two Ravagers were still firing on the Cruor Falx. He swung his mace again at the Cruor's disabled arm, the connection sound sounding like a nuclear explosion, while the Abominor fired its weapons at the warlord's left flank the Ferox raced in to help its bigger sibling the Messor of Styx.

Hades spit out orders to the two other titans,_ "Abominor you and the Ferox take out its left weapon arm completely if you can while I finish off this right arm. The loyalist scum will be disarmed almost completely at this point and will be of almost no harm to me."_ the other engines answered back in scrapcode in agreement. He swung the power mace one more time and the warlord's arm was finally beat off of its hinges. But this came at a price, as the arm fell off the Cruor Falx fired again and hit the Messor point blank in the chest causing the whole chaos titan to go offline and become very very vulnerable, in that short space though the two Ravagers, the fire from Abominor and Ferox had disabled the other weapon arm and were going to chase down the loyalist warlord as it made its way to safety but they made to protect their bigger sibling while Hades fought to get it back online. He cursed as he saw the Cruor Falx limping away back to safety with the Abominor and Ferox taking the occasional potshots at it to keep it away from the Messor of Styx. Finally the Messor came back online but by that time the Cruor Falx was far away, Hades swore he would destroy that titan utterly the next time they met.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

OOC: sorry ofr not posting i a while. I had almost forgot about this alredy.

Frets'Kwoa started to move against the loyal warhounds. He then oppened a channel to the ferals and Feerer Align.
''Move with me, and we will crush this servants of the false emperor easily''
He then decided to take direct control of Cruer Peto and as the cabels connected him to the titan he started to laugh as a maniac. He saw the enemy titans and fired a couple of pot shots att them.


----------

